# Changing Imported Motorhome Plug Sockets



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

We have an imported german motorhome that has three european 2 pin type sockets inside. I have changed these to standard motorhome 3 pin uk sockets but testing with a plug tester they are showing as reverse polarity.

What should i do? 

Thanks :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I would have LEFT the original outlets and just added UK 13 amp outlets beside them.

As you have found they are now reversed polarity change em over.

Ray.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Personally I would have LEFT the original outlets and just added UK 13 amp outlets beside them.
> 
> As you have found they are now reversed polarity change em over.
> 
> Ray.


Change the wiring over at the new sockets?


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Either of the above options.

Also, read previous threads re reverse polarity


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it worth changing the wiring over at the mains inlet socket instead?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

danas said:


> Is it worth changing the wiring over at the mains inlet socket instead?


How do you know it is not correct at the mains input now? 
Why not just connect the sockets so that they show the correct polarity? Make sure you are using a supply which has the correct polarity and the hook up lead has no crossover in it.
Most continental vans use an RCBO which is a combined RCD/MCB. This will operate correctly with the L & N input either way round.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

The hook up lead i use is a standard uk made one. No crossover.

So if i swap the live and neutrals over at each new socket that should sort it?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

danas said:


> The hook up lead i use is a standard uk made one. No crossover.
> 
> So if i swap the live and neutrals over at each new socket that should sort it?


Yes it should.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks

in our old uk built motorhome when we visited europe we sometimes had to use a reverse polarity lead when on sites.

Would this now apply with our european motorhome in the uk? Should we use a lead to reverse the polarity going into the mains inlet for use in uk?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

danas said:


> Thanks
> 
> in our old uk built motorhome when we visited europe we sometimes had to use a reverse polarity lead when on sites.
> 
> Would this now apply with our european motorhome in the uk? Should we use a lead to reverse the polarity going into the mains inlet for use in uk?


There is no substitute to RIGHT.

Ray.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

raynipper said:


> danas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Is this a cryptic answer?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

danas said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > danas said:
> ...


Not really.
I would always try and get it right. i.e. red/live on the right and black/neutral on the left.

Obviously the old German sockets could be plugged in either way as the earth contact is both sides.

So correct the UK plugs and be as content and safe as you can. But don't worry too much about reversed polarity in Europe.

Ray.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

raynipper said:


> danas said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Thanks Ray

I have used a reverse polarity made up lead and connected that to my hook up. Its turned the polarity round the correct way.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*German Logic*

Your problem could have been caused by the Germans using Blue and Brown the opposite way to us in the UK for Live and Neutral.

Brian


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: German Logic*



provencal said:


> Your problem could have been caused by the Germans using Blue and Brown the opposite way to us in the UK for Live and Neutral.
> 
> Brian


I will check it with my multi meter.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: German Logic*



provencal said:


> Your problem could have been caused by the Germans using Blue and Brown the opposite way to us in the UK for Live and Neutral.
> 
> Brian


I have been watching this thread on and off through the afternoon and have to admit that the same thought occurred to me. The standard wiring in my Hymer uses brown for negative.

To the original poster: in the UK you really should not need a reverse-polarity link in the hook-up cable in order to get the correct polarity at the plugs. That means the internal wiring in the van is wrong! Assuming that the main hook-up cable is wired correctly of course.
I would not touch the wiring into the distribution unit / breaker switch, but ensure that when the hook-up is plugged in normally, the individual sockets have positive wired to the right-hand (fused-in-plug) pin REGARDLESS of what colour the internal positive cable is.

Abroad, I don't bother about reversed polarity. In fact, I rarely hook-up at all, but when I do, the only major issue is to check the quality of the earth, not whether the polarity is reversed. This can be done simply with a plug-in polarity tester.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If it is important to give you piece of min d when using the tester then chan ge the wiring at each and every socket - it is failry simple to do (particularly as you have already changed the 2 pin for three).

Reverse polarity is an incorrect term as many posts on other threads have correctly reported. The key reason for using a plug-in tester is to ensure that the earth connnection is efficient and correctly applied.

Positive to the right is the norm from my experience........

but such minor details are not considered important in most of Europe due to the different system for wiring with double pole switches c/w single in the UK.

There are many explanations on many threads.

Dave


----------

